# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Classify me (Chinese guy)

## Zionas

I see many Asians around me (I am a Chinese-American) with high and protruding cheekbones, so I am not sure if mine are typically Asian or more like something else. In Asia high cheekbones are not a good sign but in the West they are considered attractive. Do I have stereotypically high Asian cheekbones, is high and protrudimg cheekbones limited to ethnicity / race? How would you classify my phenotype?
http://imgur.com/yr4Ts5N
http://imgur.com/FsHDu4P
http://imgur.com/Xq5lrsk
http://imgur.com/zcJAvQN
http://imgur.com/bI7IgUN
http://imgur.com/8rPzxX8
http://imgur.com/U0oGWh9
http://bao3niang.imgur.com/all/
Most likely fit is 80.3% (+- 14.2%) E. Asia (all S. Han Chinese)
and 19.7% (+- 14.2%) E. Asia (various subcontinents)
which is 100% total E. Asia-D. McDonald results
The following are possible population sets and their fractions,
most likely at the top
South_Han= 0.780 Mongolian= 0.220 or
South_Han= 0.525 North_Han= 0.475 or
South_Han= 0.932 Yakut= 0.068 or
South_Han= 0.758 Tu= 0.242 or
South_Han= 0.914 Buryat= 0.086 or
South_Han= 0.910 Mongola_Ch= 0.090
There clearly is nothing not from East Asia.
A custom fit to only that and Siberia gives
Tujia 0.7771 Tu 0.2229
North_Han 0.5352 Miao 0.4648
She 0.6212 Tu 0.3788
North_Han 0.3715 Tujia 0.6285
South_Han 0.5685 Yi 0.4315
South_Han 0.5948 Naxi 0.4052
all of which are perfect fits, so any or any average of rows, or any similar ethinc groupos will do.
YOU are from automated fit
South_Han= 0.823 Tu= 0.177
South_Han= 0.676 North_Han= 0.324
South_Han= 0.852 Mongolian= 0.148
South_Han= 0.936 Mongola_Ch= 0.064
South_Han= 0.948 Altai= 0.052
South_Han= 0.941 Buryat= 0.059
South_Han= 0.954 Yakut= 0.046
South_Han= 0.967 Chukchi= 0.033
South_Han= 0.793 Japanese= 0.207

or from the same custom fit
Tujia 0.9775 Chukchi 0.0225
Tujia 0.9786 Nganassan 0.0214
South_Han 0.7468 Yi 0.2532
South_Han 0.7638 Naxi 0.2362
Hezhen 0.1401 Miao 0.8599
Miao 0.8214 Xibo 0.1786
Daur 0.1374 Miao 0.8626
Tujia 0.9732 Dolgan 0.0268
Tujia 0.9729 Evenk 0.0271
Oroqen 0.0459 Tujia 0.9541
Miao 0.8000 Mongolian 0.2000
Tujia 0.9676 Tuva 0.0324
North_Han 0.3441 Miao 0.6559
Tujia 0.9734 Yakut 0.0266
Tujia 0.9784 Ket 0.0216
Tujia 0.9664 Buryat 0.0336
Hezhen 0.0556 Tujia 0.9444
Tujia 0.9826 Koryak 0.0174
Tujia 0.9799 Selkup 0.0201
Daur 0.0538 Tujia 0.9462
Tujia 0.9648 Mongola_Chi 0.0352
Tujia 0.9710 Altai 0.0290
all of which are perfect fits. You should look on the Web to see what tribes
we use in our fits are “appropriate” to you. Your chromosome plot is identical to the one I send.

Dodecad K7b
East Asian-83.87
Siberian-14.93
South Asian-0.46
Atlantic Baltic-0.37
West Asian-0.24
Southern-0.12

# Population Percent-Gedrosia Near Eastern Neolithic K13
1 SE_ASIAN 74.04
2 SIBERIAN 21.28
3 ANCESTRAL_INDIAN 1.53
4 KARITIANA 1.08
5 PAPUAN 0.91
6 CHG_EEF 0.8
7 POLAR 0.21
8 SUB_SAHARAN 0.16
9 NATUFIAN 0.01


Population-Eurogenes Hunter Gatherer vs. Farmer
Anatolian Farmer
- 
Baltic Hunter Gatherer
0.28
Middle Eastern Herder
- 
East Asian Farmer
92.51
South American Hunter Gatherer
0.42
South Asian Hunter Gatherer
- 
North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer
5.71
East African Pastoralist
0.25
Oceanian Hunter Gatherer
0.48
Mediterranean Farmer
0.34
Pygmy Hunter Gatherer
- 
Bantu Farmer

Population-Eurogenes K36
Amerindian
- 
Arabian
- 
Armenian
- 
Basque
- 
Central_African
- 
Central_Euro
- 
East_African
- 
East_Asian
36.83
East_Balkan
- 
East_Central_Asian
7.46
East_Central_Euro
- 
East_Med
- 
Eastern_Euro
- 
Fennoscandian
- 
French
- 
Iberian
- 
Indo-Chinese
15.15
Italian
- 
Malayan
2.54
Near_Eastern
- 
North_African
- 
North_Atlantic
- 
North_Caucasian
- 
North_Sea
- 
Northeast_African
- 
Oceanian
- 
Omotic
- 
Pygmy
- 
Siberian
- 
South_Asian
- 
South_Central_Asian
- 
South_Chinese
37.98
Volga-Ural
- 
West_African
- 
West_Caucasian
- 
West_Med
-

I tested 23andme quite a long time ago, deleted my profile due to fear of my privacy being compromised. I will test again but I heard that they aren't as good as they used to be. I sort of remember my results as being something like this:
99.3% East Asian and Native American
94.8% Chinese
0.6% SE Asian
0.5% Korean
4.1% Broadly East Asian
0.3% Broadly East Asian and Native American

0.5% European
0.1% EE
0.1% Broadly SE
0.3% Broadly European

0.1% South Asian

Less than 0.1% Central and South African
0.1% Unassigned

I'm 3/4 southwestern Chinese and 1/4 northwestern Chinese.

FTDNA gave me 55% NEA and 45% SEA. Ancestry gave me 92% East Asian, 6% SEA / Oceania and 2% Central Asia. Geno 2.0 gave me 56% East Asian and 44% SE Asian / Oceania. I heard Doug's BGA is especially accurate.

WeGene Results:
49.59% Southern Han
37.94% Northern Han
8.21% Tibeto-Burman
0.71% Austronesian
3.50% Japanese
Rest is unassigned

DNA.Land:
88% Central Chinese
5.9% SE Asian
4.0% Japanese/Korean
1.9% Other East Asian (possibly Turkic)
I also have some very poor quality pics of my uncle (mom's younger brother):
http://imgur.com/ydwVEmQ
http://imgur.com/aeuMUs3
http://imgur.com/0OL9qgL
http://imgur.com/MEGTWfT
http://imgur.com/iwxFwUG
http://imgur.com/AHCnLqL



 I've been called mixed, Indian, Indonesian, Xinjiang native etc. My mom who's of 1/2 northwestern ancestry has sharper features than me. My uncle, mom and I all have pale skin. She has more of a V-shaped or heart-shaped face, small, sharp nose with a straight spine and a tilted tip. Her eyes are more round with barely a fold. My dad has a wider face with darker skin, slightly deep-set eyes. Do all East and Southeast Asians have high and prominent cheekbones? Would you say my uncle and I have them? Is there anything non-Asian to our cranial-facial features? I have a moderate crease on one of my eyes, the lashes there are pretty curly and curl slightly upwards though not too prominently. I'm sort of curious whether I have substantial amounts of non-East / Northeast / Southeast Asian because 1/4 of my ancestry is from the northwest (as far as it can be traced), and historically the northwest of China lay along the Silk Road. I have 3.3% Neanderthal from 23andme and the strangest part is I got 10% chance of being blonde. However, from the results I have so far, I seem to be 100% or close to 100% East Asian. When Dr. McDonald did his BGA I expected something like Central Asian, Middle Eastern / North African or even Indo-European / Iranian, but turns out there is none.

He gave me 80.3% (+-14.2%) Southern Han+19.7% Broadly East Asian (+-14.2%), for a total of 100% E. Asian. Do I have high / prominent cheekbones? Do I look non-Asian in any way? How about my uncle? ^^

Yeah for some reason a few of those tests tell me I'm more Southeast Asian than the average Chinese person.
I would like to be perfectly honest. If the trace Euro in the ancestry composition (not sure if, in my case, 0.5% would be considered a significant amount OR even real) of me and other Chinese individuals IS from recent European colonialism and aggression in modern Chinese history, I would feel very, very uncomfortable. I'd like to interpret it as Central Asian, but need opinions of you guys.


Uncle:http://imgur.com/x160ewf
http://imgur.com/gTASKF9
http://imgur.com/MIa1Nfq

http://imgur.com/WGB4lOD

Me:http://imgur.com/LXyEVGL
http://imgur.com/VraZZHW
http://imgur.com/dkWVGZY

----------


## Zionas

*
*I've been called mixed, Indian, Indonesian, Xinjiang native etc. My mom who's of 1/2 northwestern ancestry has sharper features than me. My uncle, mom and I all have pale skin. She has more of a V-shaped or heart-shaped face, small, sharp nose with a straight spine and a tilted tip. Her eyes are more round with barely a fold. My dad has a wider face with darker skin, slightly deep-set eyes. Do all East and Southeast Asians have high and prominent cheekbones? Would you say my uncle and I have them? Is there anything non-Asian to our cranial-facial features? I have a moderate crease on one of my eyes, the lashes there are pretty curly and curl slightly upwards though not too prominently. I'm sort of curious whether I have substantial amounts of non-East / Northeast / Southeast Asian because 1/4 of my ancestry is from the northwest (as far as it can be traced), and historically the northwest of China lay along the Silk Road. I have 3.3% Neanderthal from 23andme and the strangest part is I got 10% chance of being blonde. However, from the results I have so far, I seem to be 100% or close to 100% East Asian. When Dr. McDonald did his BGA I expected something like Central Asian, Middle Eastern / North African or even Indo-European / Iranian, but turns out there is none.

He gave me 80.3% (+-14.2%) Southern Han+19.7% Broadly East Asian (+-14.2%), for a total of 100% E. Asian. On GEDMatch I do share 5-9cM segments (mostly around 7-8.5cM) with some non-East Asians (whites, Middle Easterners, South Asians), but calculating the number of generations they are all at least 7 generations, with most being in the 7.2-7.7 range. Not sure if that's of any significance or even accurate. I would like to be perfectly honest. If the trace Euro in the ancestry composition (not sure if, in my case, 0.5% would be considered a significant amount OR even real) of me and other Chinese individuals IS from recent European colonialism and aggression in modern Chinese history, I would feel very, very uncomfortable. I'd like to interpret it as Central Asian but I am not sure.


I have some other Chinese results from ranhaer and WeGene:

1. Woman from Lanzhou, Gansu province (mom is from Zhangye, Gansu)
65.6% Chinese
11.2% Mongolian
8.3% Korean
0.5% Japanese
Less than 0.1% Yakut
11.6% Broadly East Asian
0.6% Southeast Asian
0.9% Broadly East Asian and Native American

Less than 0.1% Balkan
Less than 0.1% Iberian
0.3% Broadly Southern European
Less than 0.1% Ashnekazi
0.3% Broadly European


0.3% South Asian

0.5% Unassigned



2. Guy from Jiangsu

93.9% Chinese
2.4% Korean
1.0% Mongolian
Southeast Asian 0.6%
Broadly East Asian 1.9%
Less than 0.1% Broadly East Asian and Native American

0.2% Ashnekazi
Less than 0.1% Broadly European

Less than 0.1% Unassigned



3. Guy from Hebei with Taiwanese roots
96.1% Chinese
2.2% Broadly East Asian
0.5% Southeast Asian
0.3% Broadly East Asian and Native American

Less than 0.1% Eastern European
0.2% Broadly European

0.7% Unassigned


4. Guy from Inner Mongolia
70% Chinese
15% Mongolian
12% Broadly East Asian
1.7% Southeast Asian
0.5% Broadly EA and NA
0.1% Broadly European
0.1% South Asian
0.7% Unassigned



5. Guy from northern China (not sure which province)
88.4% Chinese
1.9% Mongolian
0.6% Korean
8.6% Broadly East Asian
0.3% Broadly European
0.1% Unassigned



6. Guy from Meizhou, Guangdong (possibly a Hakka?)
99.8% Chinese
0.2% Broadly East Asian
Less than 0.1% South Asian
Less than 0.1% Unassigned*
*

----------


## Zionas

I've been called mixed, Indian, Indonesian, Xinjiang native etc. My mom who's of 1/2 northwestern ancestry has sharper features than me. My uncle, mom and I all have pale skin. She has more of a V-shaped or heart-shaped face, small, sharp nose with a straight spine and a tilted tip. Her eyes are more round with barely a fold. My dad has a wider face with darker skin, slightly deep-set eyes. Do all East and Southeast Asians have high and prominent cheekbones? Would you say my uncle and I have them? Is there anything non-Asian to our cranial-facial features? I have a moderate crease on one of my eyes, the lashes there are pretty curly and curl slightly upwards though not too prominently. I'm sort of curious whether I have substantial amounts of non-East / Northeast / Southeast Asian because 1/4 of my ancestry is from the northwest (as far as it can be traced), and historically the northwest of China lay along the Silk Road. I have 3.3% Neanderthal from 23andme and the strangest part is I got 10% chance of being blonde. However, from the results I have so far, I seem to be 100% or close to 100% East Asian. When Dr. McDonald did his BGA I expected something like Central Asian, Middle Eastern / North African or even Indo-European / Iranian, but turns out there is none. I do want to be perfectly honest. If the trace Euro in the ancestry composition (not sure if, in my case, 0.5% would be considered a significant amount OR even real) of me and other Chinese individuals IS from recent European colonialism and aggression in modern Chinese history, I would feel very, very uncomfortable. I'd like to interpret it as Central Asian but need your opinions.

----------


## Zionas

*I've been called mixed, Indian, Xinjiang native, and Southeast Asian. I've been curious because since 1/4 of my ancestry comes from NW China, which was historically part of the Silk Road, I might have traces of Middle Eastern / Central Asian / Indo-European or Indo-Iranian. Looks like I am pretty much 100% East Asian. On 23andme I get 3.3% Neanderthal and 10% chance of being blonde, not sure why. To be perfectly honest, if the non-East Asian components in me (not sure if something like 0.5% would be considered significant or even real) are due to foreign, namely European aggression and conquest of China in modern history, I would feel extremely uncomfortable.*

----------


## johen

> I've been called mixed, *Indian*, Xinjiang native, and Southeast Asian. I've been curious because since 1/4 of my ancestry comes from NW China, which was historically part of the Silk Road, I might have traces of Middle Eastern / Central Asian / Indo-European or Indo-Iranian. Looks like I am pretty much 100% East Asian. On 23andme I get 3.3% Neanderthal and 10% chance of being blonde, not sure why. To be perfectly honest, if the non-East Asian components in me (not sure if something like 0.5% would be considered significant or even real) are due to foreign, namely *European aggression and conquest of China in modern history, I would feel extremely uncomfortable.*


you don't need to be, even if there were unhappy accidents in Opium war. It has nothing to do with you.
Do you know your Y-DNA? If yours is Q1a2 related to american Indian, you would be a descendant of Shang dynasty royals.

- well-known chinese scholar KC Chang, Harvard University professor of Archeology and Anthropology described shang civilization as China-Maya Continuum. 




> _Chinese civilization and American civilizations are actually the descendants of the same ancestors, from different locations and times._* KC Chang called this entire cultural background "the Mayan-Chinese Culture Continuum.” The geographical scope of this continuum covers the entire Old World and the New World. Their time dates back much further than the origin of Chinese civilization, or the Mayan civilization, and at least as early as the Upper Paleolithic Period.
> Based on this point of view, the Paleolithic ancestors, their culture, in particular the level of development of the arts, ideas and ideology, far exceed how we view them from limited archaeological data. As such, we often underestimate the level of their culture.
> 20,000-30,000 years ago when most of the Indigenous groups passed through the Bering Strait from Asia to the Americas, they brought along a culture with unexpected richness. This extended to the New World and became known as "the Mayan-Chinese culture continuum. Its core element comprised of "sorcery and shaman culture". When viewing the world, they divided it into different levels, and the shaman interchanged between the different levels. They engaged in this communication, some aides and tools: various law , which may include a gourd, alcohol, drugs, a variety of animals and a heaven-earth pole.
> 20,000 to 30,000 years ago, people journeyed across the Bering Strait to the New World. During this process, they were said to have brought over a variety of cultural background. From this rich basis of culture, similar societies were formed at different places and different times. This included the Bronze Age civilization that occurred two to three thousand years ago in China, the Mayan civilization in Mexico, as well as other similar civilizations.*







> Ancient records preserved in an old monastery near the Mongolian border describe the Xian pyramid.
> 
> The structure was said to measure 1,000 feet in height which made it the highest pyramid in the world (the Great Pyramid of Egypt is 450 feet in height).
> 
> According to the monastic documents the pyramid was already extremely old when the records were made.
> In the valleys surrounding the* Xian pyramid were dozens of other pyramids, some rising to an elevation almost as great.
> Surviving traces of original pigments show that the Xian pyramid was painted with different colours on each on its four flanks.
> The east side was bluish grey, with white facing the west, black on the north, and red on the south. 
> 
> It should be noted that other ancient monuments such as the Maya, Aztecs, and many Indian tribes of North America associated the four cardinal directions with different colours.*





> In 1994, archaeologists discovered several pyramids near the Wei River, north of Xian. Hausdorf estimates there may be *as many 90 to 100 pyramids in China, including the White Pyramid which is the highest of them all. All of them are mostly unheard of in the Western world.*


=> In the japanese website regarding famous person's Hg, Q-M346 is the royal Hg in shang dynasty, when the civilization started in China. Some chinese thought that way, where there are enough reasons. 


古代中国・殷の末代王である帝辛紂 (在位：BC1075-BC1046)のY染色体は、ハプログループQ1a 2(Q-M346)であると推定される(注1)(注2)


http://famousdna.wiki.fc2.com/wiki/Y...B3%BB%E7%B5%B1

----------


## Zionas

I am O2a2b-M7b1a1b. I'm mostly southwestern Chinese with a quarter northwestern Chinese ancestry. Do you think me or my uncle have any zygomatic prominence or non-East Asian (Europoid / Negroid) features? I am curious. On 23andme I got 10% chance of being blonde, which is strange. On Chromosome 22 I share an 8.3cM with a woman from Iceland (4 grandparents), not sure if it is IBD or IBS. I do share 5-9cM segments with some Europeans, Indians and Middle Easterners on GEDMatch that are estimated to be 6.8-7.7 generatioms with thr majority beimg 7.3-7.7. Not sure if it's genuine shared ancestry or something inaccurate, or something further back.
My less than .1% SSA (Central and South African) is on Chromosome 22. She has .1% Yakut (not me) in her speculative ancestry composition, and 1.2% West African from a mulatto who emigrated to Europe from the Caribbean back in the 1700s or 1800s. I don't remember my exact AC from 23andme but I still remember most of it, I'll have to do it again.

----------


## Zionas

Do you believe my 0.5% is recent or from earlier events such as contact with the Xiongnu and other Eurasian steppe nomads? My maternal granddad from the northwest (Xi'an, but not sure if he had ties with Inner Mongolia, Gansu, Ningxia, Xinjiang etc.) had medium grey eyes.

----------


## Carlos

The ostrich feather is like feathers Stork and sparrow hawk.


It's what you God answers your questions.

----------


## Zionas

Not sure what you mean.

----------


## Twilight

> Do you believe my 0.5% is recent or from earlier events such as contact with the Xiongnu and other Eurasian steppe nomads? My maternal granddad from the northwest (Xi'an, but not sure if he had ties with Inner Mongolia, Gansu, Ningxia, Xinjiang etc.) had medium grey eyes.


I'd check with other Dna testing companies. On 23andme I got .3% West African dna on my X-Chromozone Predominately and Ancestry.com detected >1% Dna from the Caucasus Mountains but no West African Dna. I'd try a different site and see if you get >1% West Asian/European Ancestry also. If Non-Chinese Dna is detected on multiple dna sites than the Euro-West Asian ancestry is legit. You can try Ftdna and Ancestrydna if you want to make double sure of your ancestry.

----------


## Zionas

My results from other DNA companies:
Family Tree DNA: 55% Northeast Asian, 45% Southeast Asian
Geno 2.0: 56% East Asian, 44% Southeast Asian and Polynesian
DNA. Land (3rd party):
100% E. Asian
-88% Central Chinese
-5.9% Southeast Asian
-4.0% Japanese / Korean
-1.9% Other East Asian (possibly Turkic)
Ancestry: 92% East Asian, 6% Southeast Asian / Oceanian, 2% Central Asian.

Doug McDonald's Test: Most likely fit is 80.3% (+- 14.2%) E. Asia (all S. Han Chinese)
and 19.7% (+- 14.2%) E. Asia (various subcontinents)
which is 100% total E. Asia-D. McDonald results
The following are possible population sets and their fractions,
most likely at the top
South_Han= 0.780 Mongolian= 0.220 or
South_Han= 0.525 North_Han= 0.475 or
South_Han= 0.932 Yakut= 0.068 or
South_Han= 0.758 Tu= 0.242 or
South_Han= 0.914 Buryat= 0.086 or
South_Han= 0.910 Mongola_Ch= 0.090
There clearly is nothing not from East Asia.
A custom fit to only that and Siberia gives
Tujia 0.7771 Tu 0.2229
North_Han 0.5352 Miao 0.4648
She 0.6212 Tu 0.3788
North_Han 0.3715 Tujia 0.6285
South_Han 0.5685 Yi 0.4315
South_Han 0.5948 Naxi 0.4052
all of which are perfect fits, so any or any average of rows, or any similar ethinc groupos will do.
YOU are from automated fit
South_Han= 0.823 Tu= 0.177
South_Han= 0.676 North_Han= 0.324
South_Han= 0.852 Mongolian= 0.148
South_Han= 0.936 Mongola_Ch= 0.064
South_Han= 0.948 Altai= 0.052
South_Han= 0.941 Buryat= 0.059
South_Han= 0.954 Yakut= 0.046
South_Han= 0.967 Chukchi= 0.033
South_Han= 0.793 Japanese= 0.207

or from the same custom fit
Tujia 0.9775 Chukchi 0.0225
Tujia 0.9786 Nganassan 0.0214
South_Han 0.7468 Yi 0.2532
South_Han 0.7638 Naxi 0.2362
Hezhen 0.1401 Miao 0.8599
Miao 0.8214 Xibo 0.1786
Daur 0.1374 Miao 0.8626
Tujia 0.9732 Dolgan 0.0268
Tujia 0.9729 Evenk 0.0271
Oroqen 0.0459 Tujia 0.9541
Miao 0.8000 Mongolian 0.2000
Tujia 0.9676 Tuva 0.0324
North_Han 0.3441 Miao 0.6559
Tujia 0.9734 Yakut 0.0266
Tujia 0.9784 Ket 0.0216
Tujia 0.9664 Buryat 0.0336
Hezhen 0.0556 Tujia 0.9444
Tujia 0.9826 Koryak 0.0174
Tujia 0.9799 Selkup 0.0201
Daur 0.0538 Tujia 0.9462
Tujia 0.9648 Mongola_Chi 0.0352
Tujia 0.9710 Altai 0.0290
all of which are perfect fits. You should look on the Web to see what tribes
we use in our fits are “appropriate” to you. Your chromosome plot is identical to the one I send.

----------


## Twilight

> My results from other DNA companies:
> Family Tree DNA: 55% Northeast Asian, 45% Southeast Asian
> Geno 2.0: 56% East Asian, 44% Southeast Asian and Polynesian
> DNA. Land (3rd party):
> 100% E. Asian
> -88% Central Chinese
> -5.9% Southeast Asian
> -4.0% Japanese / Korean
> -1.9% Other East Asian (possibly Turkic)
> ...


Turkish could very well be your NW Chinese Ancestry, part of Turkish Ancestry came from Mongolia. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histor...y_of_the_Turks

----------


## Zionas

*I know. I'm aware of Altaic and Central Asian peoples being assimilated by the Han Chinese. How can my .5% Euro in 23andme be explained? Is it anything recent? I think my deceased grandpa got his unusual eye color from these nomadic groups, not Europe. According to websites though grey eyes are most common in Northern and Eastern Europe.*

----------


## Twilight

> *I know. I'm aware of Altaic and Central Asian peoples being assimilated by the Han Chinese. How can my .5% Euro in 23andme be explained? Is it anything recent? I think my deceased grandpa got his unusual eye color from these nomadic groups, not Europe. According to websites though grey eyes are most common in Northern and Eastern Europe.*


I'd check to see if your European ancestry is on the 6th Chromozone, there are many threads on 23andme that talk about "deceiving minority components" located in the 6th chromozone. I'd also watch out for the X-Chromozone, if European Dna traces are detected just on the X-Chromozone, thenyou probably had an ancestor that carried the same mtdna haplogroup as Europeans; like Mtdna H and V in China for example. But mathmatically, .5% would roughly be 5th-6th Great Grandpa/Grandma's dna.

----------


## Zionas

Thanks. I actually deleted my old profile so I'll have to get tested again. But do you believe .5% is recent or something more ancient, like Central Asian and Turkic peoples? If it turns out that the ancestor carried H and V, would a Central Asian origin be pretty much the only possibility? How many years back would a 5th-6th great-grandpa / grandma be?

----------


## Twilight

> Thanks. I actually deleted my old profile so I'll have to get tested again. But do you believe .5% is recent or something more ancient, like Central Asian and Turkic peoples? If it turns out that the ancestor carried H and V, would a Central Asian origin be pretty much the only possibility? How many years back would a 5th-6th great-grandpa / grandma be?


You're welcome :) If we follow the 30 years per generation model. A 5th-6th great Grandparent around roughly 180-210 years before you were born. If your 5th-6th Great Grandparent came from Europe than I'd check with Genealogy records. Otherwise the European mtDNA could be ancient dating to the Silk Road to Indo-Iranian migrants, no way to tell for sure at this point. Ydna R1b and R1a have been present in Western China.
Here is Haplogroup R description 
http://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplog...l#Indo-Iranian
http://cdn.eupedia.com/images/content/Haplogroup_R1b_World.png

http://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplog...html#Andronovo

Here is the mydna history of Europe
http://www.eupedia.com/europe/origin...tml#prehistory

----------


## Zionas

I don't have any records. I know that R1a and R1b have been present in China. I'm going to be perfectly honest. I truly do hope that it's of Central Asian / Turkic / Indo-Iranian origin along the ancient Silk Road and nothing related to recent imperialist aggression in China.

----------


## LeBrok

> I don't have any records. I know that R1a and R1b have been present in China. I'm going to be perfectly honest. I truly do hope that it's of Central Asian / Turkic / Indo-Iranian origin along the ancient Silk Road and nothing related to recent imperialist aggression in China.


Don't worry, we won't think less of you whoever your grandfather was.

----------


## Zionas

Do you guys think it's just ancient, related to Indo-Iranian groups?

----------


## Zionas

I have 3.3% Neanderthal on 23andme, according to them I have 10% chance of being blonde. It's baffling. On Chromosome 22 I share an 8.3cM with a woman whose 4 grandparents are from Iceland. She has .1% Yakut (I don't have it) only in her speculative ancestry composition. She does have a traceable (1.2% West African) mulatto ancestor from the Caribbean who went to Europe in the late 1700s or something, don't remember the exact time period. My less than .1% Central and South African is on Chromosome 22, none of the other tests I've done / tools I've used detected any African. Not sure what I share with her, assuming it's even a genuine match.

----------


## Zionas

From the woman:-searched through my email
I have no idea how the Yakut got in my family but I know all about the Sub-Saharan part. My family on my mothers side comes from a slave named Hans Jonatan, born in 1773. A long story but his mom got forced from Africa to St. Croix where my great-great-great-and so on grandpa was born. His father was white so he got better treatment than the other slaves and when Denmark quit the sugar-cane business, Hans Jonathan went with his masters to Denmark where he later ran off and ended up in Iceland  :Smiling:  Books have been written, TV shows have been made, so the whole story is quite complete  :Smiling: 

So the yakut has probably "blended in" in the Caribbien - I know for example that Jamaicans are a mix of Asian, African and "locals". Europeans were quite cruel back in the days and many Chinese were trapped into slavery in the 1600/1700 :-(

Best regards
Ditta

----------


## Zionas

You guys can check the link to my images again. I've updated them with a pic of my mum.

----------


## Carlos

Sometimes I wonder how my life would have been being blonde.


It is edited for this Halloween

----------


## Twilight

> From the woman:-searched through my email
> I have no idea how the Yakut got in my family but I know all about the Sub-Saharan part. My family on my mothers side comes from a slave named Hans Jonatan, born in 1773. A long story but his mom got forced from Africa to St. Croix where my great-great-great-and so on grandpa was born. His father was white so he got better treatment than the other slaves and when Denmark quit the sugar-cane business, Hans Jonathan went with his masters to Denmark where he later ran off and ended up in Iceland  Books have been written, TV shows have been made, so the whole story is quite complete 
> 
> So the yakut has probably "blended in" in the Caribbien - I know for example that Jamaicans are a mix of Asian, African and "locals". Europeans were quite cruel back in the days and many Chinese were trapped into slavery in the 1600/1700 :-(
> 
> Best regards
> Ditta



Interesting that you would have a match with a 23andme cousin from Iceland. Iceland has only shared relations with China since 1971. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/China–Iceland_relations


However, since Hans Jonathan (1784-1827) was well travelled and maybe fits the 210-180 year mark, it is a striking Possibility that Mr Jonathan could be your ancestor. 


Perhaps you can find out if there is a Descendant whom moved to China.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Jonatan


https://www.geni.com/people/Hans-Jónatan-Talin/6000000006454864069

----------


## Zionas

Is the DNA relative even real? That's a question. All in all I do hope that the "European" component is Central Asian / Indo-Iranian, not something genuinely Euro and recent.... As for Hans Jonatan, I have not found anything about him having made it to China. It's also impossible that a descendant would have made it to China. Something so alien, so foreign to the Chinese gene pool would make me extremely uncomfortable. The Han has incorporated Daic, Austronesian, Austroasiatic, Mongolic, Turkic, Arab, and Iranian / Indo-Iranian elements throughout history. All Asian and non-Western. Something with the likes of this guy or some recent colonist / imperialist is totally and utterly unnatural. I don't want to be part of such a disgraceful history.

----------


## Zionas

I just looked up this Hans Jonatan guy. His dad was a Danish governor who raped a black female slave.

----------


## Carlos

> Don't worry, we won't think less of you whoever your grandfather was.


To me you've never told me anything like that.

----------


## Zionas

My grandfather's from the northwest of China, Xi'an to be precise. I am not sure if he has roots in other frontier regions like Gansu, Ningxia, Xinjiang, Inner Mongolia, Qinghai etc. He had medium grey eyes. Ancient Xiongnu / Central Asian / Indo-Iranian?

----------


## Twilight

> My grandfather's from the northwest of China, Xi'an to be precise. I am not sure if he has roots in other frontier regions like Gansu, Ningxia, Xinjiang, Inner Mongolia, Qinghai etc. He had medium grey eyes. Ancient Xiongnu / Central Asian / Indo-Iranian?


Not sure, if the lineage is not from Iceland or other Europeans then your Euro-Middle Eastern lineage has gotta be ancient. I don't you are uncomfortable about this but your ancestry doesn't influence who you are as a person ^_^. This scenario if true reminds me of Luke Skywalker from Starwars honestly as an inspiration. But it's possible that your SW Chinese ancestors would have some Central Asian lineages.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbjru5CQIW4

I'm afraid there is no way to tell what your dna is without covering your family tree, looking via the history of your Grandfather's origional homeland and reserching your dna component.
It looks like Xi'an has been Chinese for thousands of years.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_color#Gray

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Xi%27an

----------


## LeBrok

> Is the DNA relative even real? That's a question. All in all I do hope that the "European" component is Central Asian / Indo-Iranian, not something genuinely Euro and recent.... As for Hans Jonatan, I have not found anything about him having made it to China. It's also impossible that a descendant would have made it to China. Something so alien, so foreign to the Chinese gene pool would make me extremely uncomfortable. The Han has incorporated Daic, Austronesian, Austroasiatic, Mongolic, Turkic, Arab, and Iranian / Indo-Iranian elements throughout history. All Asian and non-Western. Something with the likes of this guy or some recent colonist / imperialist is totally and utterly unnatural. I don't want to be part of such a disgraceful history.


What is, in your head, Chinese gene pool?




> some *recent colonist / imperialist* is totally and utterly unnatural


I'm sure Tibetans feel the same about Chinese. Don't you think?
By your way of understanding, they should really despise Chinese people and their gene pool, and it should be ok.

----------


## LeBrok

> To me you've never told me anything like that.


I didn't know you are feeling insecure like Zionas. I wouldn't treat you worse even if your grandfather was Chinese communist imperialist. ;)

----------


## Zionas

The Chinese gene pool has O1, O2 and O3 as the main haplogroups, some N and Q. Anything in those groups that I mentioned have contributed to the Chinese gene pool, but the natural contribution / variation doesn't go further west than Central Asia and the Middle East. As for the Tibetans, there are a few extremists here and there but most just want to live their lives. Same with the Uyghurs. I know people in Chongqing who spent time in Xinjiang and they told me that ordinary, educated Uyghurs are very friendly. You meant that my NW Chinese ancestors had Central Asian lineages? Most Southern Chinese don't.
I have no way of tracing that side because they are all dead. Xi'An was historically the end (and the beginning) of the Silk Road. NW China does have some Caucasoid (not European) DNA from ancient peoples. So I hope mine is not from recent history but further back from groups that inhabited the Western Regions and the Asian steppes.

----------


## Zionas

Look at the imgur pictures of my mum, dad, uncle and me. Do we have any non-Asian features in our skulls, facial features and cheeks etc? My mum, uncle and I all have very light skin.

----------


## Carlos

> I didn't know you are feeling insecure like Zionas. I wouldn't treat you worse even if your grandfather was Chinese communist imperialist. ;)


I do not feel it, mine is jealousy.

----------


## Twilight

> Look at the imgur pictures of my mum, dad, uncle and me. Do we have any non-Asian features in our skulls, facial features and cheeks etc? My mum, uncle and I all have very light skin.


Then the European ancestry is either just noise or a proxy. In this situation, if it's a proxy; like East/SE European (going by your 23andme results) those cultures would be considered Slavic/Balkan communities. What cultures in China would the Slavs and Balkanites have in common?
For example, Iranian tribes settled in Slavic territories like the Scythians and Ottoman Turks settled into the Balkans. Anyways, percentages under 1% can also be just noise. If you really want to confirm if you have Autosomal Iranian/Turkic roots, I'm afraid I cannot say for sure since the admixture is so little. I recomend getting DNA tested on a different website; like ancestrydna and Ftdna. It's all we can do at this point.

----------

